# Portable Dumpster



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

Just ran into a guy who purchased an older u-haul econoline box van. when he bought it, it had substantial box damage on one of the front corners where someone had hit a canopy or low tree limb. he bought it cheap, cut the top off and the sides down 2 or 3 feet all the way around, reinforced the cut edge with 2x8's on both sides and now uses the truck as his protable 24" long, 5 feet high open top dumpster. 

he said he had under 2 grand in it because he bought it crunched and it paid for itself in 6 months. its a little tall but he says it hasn't been much of an issue.

it's easier to deal with than a trailer and he can move it around the site alot easier than any dumpster i've seen....:thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I could see this working even if you didn't have to move although you still have to off-load. I'm going to keep borrowing my bro-in law's dump truck.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That sounds like an great idea I can see off loading a pain in the butt though. But it would be a really cool setup.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

lucky you. i couldn't borrow the time of day from my brother-in-law........


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.ez-dumper.com/proddetail.asp?id=52


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They make those EZ Dumper hydraulic dump trailers and pickup inserts just a few miles from me. They're very popular among contractors, remodelers, and landscapers in my area. Around here, go to the Lowe's or HD parking lot at 6 in the morning, and you'll see dozens of them hitched to trucks. I see used ones in the newspaper sometimes for about 2K, but they cost more than that new (depending on the size).


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a 6 x 12 Brimar dump trailer and love it. I can leave it on the job and dont have to have someone take me back after leaving it and no additional insurance. The dump is the most important, my 5 x 8 flat trailer would take 2 guys 45 min to unload plus travel time, with the dump 5 mins with 1 guy. I wouldn't want to unload a 5 x 24 truck full on debris, that would take forever :thumbdown My only regret is not getting a 14' trailer but then again if I bought a 14' I would probably wish it was 16'.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

magnum said:


> I have a 6 x 12 Brimar dump trailer and love it.


My shop is literally right down the street from the Brimar factory. I forgot about them somehow. Those two guys that started that are my age. They've got a pretty good thing going.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm in the current situation myself debating which way to go with a dump. I like the truck since i can use it in many different applications and have the unit be self suffiecent, but it does require maintenance (more than a trailer) and is ALOT easier to use dumping a smooth layer of sand/rock on the go than doing it with a trailer...been there done that a few times.

Triler would be nice, but would need to be a 14' minimum to fit a skid steer in so it can double as a equipemtn trailer too....filling multiple roles.

Bad thing is inital cost of buying a truck with a hoist is ALOT cheaper around here than a used dump trialer. If you could get a 24' U-haul for the right price and modify it to be a dump for another couple grand, then yes it'd be a very worth while investment, unloading a 24' uhaul by hand....aint NOOO WAAAY I'd even think about it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I knew a guy that used a dead man to help him unload. He tossed a railroad tie cross ways in the front of the trailer with a big old chain on it that he let hang out the back. When he got to the dump he said he would tie the chain to something and then pull away and it would pull most of the crap out of the trailer.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I think how would I look to my customer pulling up to their house looking like this... Naaa I am saving for a real dump trailer or truck. It has to have a hydralic lift to dump the garbage otherwise it is a waste of time to touch the garbage another time and unload it.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken if your off loading shingles, throw two old tires up near the cab and wrap a chain around them, fish the chain out the back then fill the truck. When ya get to the dump have the loader driver pull over to you a minute, wrap the chain, then drive away. It works pretty good.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> They make those EZ Dumper hydraulic dump trailers and pickup inserts just a few miles from me. They're very popular among contractors, remodelers, and landscapers in my area. Around here, go to the Lowe's or HD parking lot at 6 in the morning, and you'll see dozens of them hitched to trucks. I see used ones in the newspaper sometimes for about 2K, but they cost more than that new (depending on the size).


Md, what do you know about the pickup inserts? Thought about converting my old flatbed to dump.

Bob


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

the pickup inserts work good (from what i hear) but they use alot of space and aren't very light either. they're useful for sand, dirt and gravel and once its in the truck, it stays in the truck. too small for debris.

i lust after a dump trailer but the one i've seen large enough to be useful for more than just trash is 4K plus. 14' maybe?

the dead mans ideas make alot of sense! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

i don't generate alot of trash so i'm used to offloading as i've never had the budget (or real need) for a dump of any kind. it would take me several months to fill up a 24 but for what i do, it would make sense if i could find one super cheap. 

i'll try and borrow a digital and get some pics of this thing cause it's not unpresentable like you might would think. you could make it looks as good as any full box if you take your time and do it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Md, what do you know about the pickup inserts? Thought about converting my old flatbed to dump.
> 
> Bob


Don't know much at all, except that I've seen them around. They do make kits to turn a regular pickup box into a dump bed, if you have welding skills. I think they installed one on "Shadetree Mechanic" or some such similar show. I've seen guys that have their whole Reading utility/tool bodied trucks modified to dump. In don't know if they modifed it themselves, or if they came that way. That seems stupid to me, since all your tools in the bins will be all at one end after you dump the junk in the middle out. I don't know what they do about the screws and nails.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll agree that it's a good idea if you have the need for it and it aligns with your budget.

The only knock I have is that you said he got it from Uhaul... Every Uhaul vehicle I've sen or had the misfortune of renting have been absolute junk. I believe there was a recent investigation that showed that Uhaul hae the worst rated vehicles on the road - can't remember where but I think it was a TV news report.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I've had my uhaul cubie all summer, it had some small issues I had to fix-typical with buying ANY used vehicle, other than that, it's been perfect!!


----------

